# I need a mentor



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel like I've sort of received all I can through a therapist. I feel like if anything, I need a mentor. Not like a "life coach" or something like that, but someone who emphasize on a personal level who has "been there".

Does anyone else have similar feelings?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually, I've always thought it might be nice to have an SA 'sponsor' like they do in 12 step groups like AA. Someone to give encouragement and support. Of course the old SA might rear its ugly head and cause me to freak out at the person, but that's a different story.

But yeah, I like your idea.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

I totally agree. I need somebody who is actively in my life when I'm in social situations to give me support and to see what I need help with. Going to therapy is only retrospective, where you talk about the problem after its occured.


----------



## Yverinrey (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, I've always wished that something like that was available. It would probably help a lot.


----------



## JordanJP (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree that would be an amazing idea...I think If all of us had our own person to "guide" us then we would feel much better and overall know what to do... however as it is we must be strong and fight our own way through the difficult times...


Just try not to give up


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

TheWhiteGorilla said:


> I feel like I've sort of received all I can through a therapist. I feel like if anything, I need a mentor. Not like a "life coach" or something like that, but someone who emphasize on a personal level who has "been there".
> 
> Does anyone else have similar feelings?


im lucky cos ive met someone who is the clone of me. he has been in my shoes and turned it all around and already achieved everything in life that i want to . meeting him gives me 100% beleif that i can do the same .

and if i ever need advise i can ask him and know that ill get the right answer cos he has been there and done it .

you are right , but these people are not easy to find


----------

